# Ok Some Fun Plant Trivia â€¦.Who can tell me what this is ?



## N2TORTS (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## mike taylor (Sep 30, 2013)

Fly trap plant of some sorts.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 30, 2013)

Pitcher plant.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 30, 2013)

Will said:


> Pitcher plant.



BINGO WILL! 




mike taylor said:


> Fly trap plant of some sorts.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



Mike it was on the tip of yer tounge~


Ok Will didn't know you were a horticulturist too? 


That didn't take long at all ...............


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice I got a few pitchers goin in my yard too


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 1, 2013)

I've never seen anything like this before....wild!


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 1, 2013)

Are pitcher plants edible to tortoises?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

CourtneyG said:


> Are pitcher plants edible to tortoises?



I'm not sure ...on the other hand , I treat this plant like one of my torts,,,I wouldnt want it to be dinner! 




sunshine_hugs said:


> I've never seen anything like this before....wild!




Itâ€™s a carnivorous plant that eats flies, bugs ect â€¦..


----------



## sibi (Oct 1, 2013)

I need one of those for my backyard  Awesome looking!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> > Pitcher plant.
> ...






I'm an Organismal Biologist, which means I look at things from the organism -up the scale of biological organization. I have spent much time -down the scale, but up the scale is my happy place. My down scale interest were electromagnetic microscopy, but that requires institutional affiliation, and I got none of that anymore. I think we talked about that once before.

I was going to install my own SEM, but the utility company wouldn't run a phase three line into my apartment, and with all the airbases around here and being on a second floor the focus would have been a *****. Hahahahahhahahha. No folks I couldn't have an SEM at home, that's a joke for JD as I know he knows that is funny.

Will


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

Will said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Will said:
> ...





Plus would sorta look funny having the liquid Nitrogen truck pull up in front of the pad! We shall still do the tour â€¦..I have not forgotten â€¦just been dealing with some of lifeâ€™s curveballs the last few months . 


and yes I have thought about putting one in my garage too ....and Honest Will ... when I was a kid .. there WAS ONE in the GARAGE! ....
 .....and a Mass Spec !
Yea Buddy ....! ....


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2013)

For the new pitcher plant fans, there are some species that are arboreal (they live up in trees, like -off the ground) that get such large "pitchers" small birds, bats, and frogs get caught in them and are "digested" with enzymes the plant exudes. The terrestrial types similar to JD's photo, are common throughout the world. Many species are considered endangered as collectors will collect, and they live in places that are considered marginal lands, and get bulldozed. Sorta just like tortoises. 

JD, so your father is a scientist and had fun things in the garage, my dad was a printer and we had huge format cameras (48 inch) and printing presses in our garage. Trees and apples hugh?

Will


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

No Models?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 1, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> No Models?



Strictly trade show fare, back in the 60's often young women wearing ears, like from a rabbit, and not much else. Grew up in the Haight as well, but, like a Star Wars preamble, long ago and far away. Will


----------



## tortadise (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent. I've never seen one that eloquent before. I have lots of picture plants in my greenhouse. They work well. Just have to make sure the pitchers have water in them or they tend to shrivel up. Do you know what species this is?


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2013)

I got one for ya Jeff


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

wellington said:


> I got one for ya Jeff



YEA !!!! VERY COOL BARB......
I knew you had a green thumb! ..........Thanks for the pic!


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2013)

I haven't had it long, so let's see how much of a green thumb I do have 
I do have great looking Plumie Plants. But no flowers yet. Hoping for next year


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

Speaking of plants Barb... check out this new shooter . One of my favorite Bamboos'






and this Groovy Varigated Cacti


----------



## wellington (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow Jeff. They both are great. That cactus is too gorgeous. I love Bamboo. I have the kind that is sold all over the place in my house. There are some cold hardy species that I was going to get. They make great living walls. However, they are terribly invasive and didn't need that fight. 
I think you are my brother from another motha, hehe, we like a lot of the same stuff. Flowers, plants, rocks, etc, okay, we are just nerd siblings


----------



## pugsandkids (Oct 1, 2013)

The variegated cacti is very cool. 
I can't keep carnivorous plants alive, and stick with the pretty boring stuff. It's what I know. However, love seeing what others have/know about plants!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 1, 2013)

wellington said:


> Wow Jeff. They both are great. That cactus is too gorgeous. I love Bamboo. I have the kind that is sold all over the place in my house. There are some cold hardy species that I was going to get. They make great living walls. However, they are terribly invasive and didn't need that fight.
> I think you are my brother from another motha, hehe, we like a lot of the same stuff. Flowers, plants, rocks, etc, okay, we are just nerd siblings



Barb ....not all bamboos are evasive....that is a many belief misconception. â€œClumping" type bamboos ...grow outward like a "dinner plate" in a round fashion. Their rhizomes do not run a ground and throw shooters up all over the place. Hence they are much easier to contain and act like any other maturing shrub. There is also the dwarf varieties , which add that tropical look without the size . I simply dig the stuff and own around 14 varieties at current ...One of the most versatile plants on the planet 



and I know you like these .....


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 2, 2013)

yagyujubei said:


> Here are a couple of mine:



Very Nice specimens Yag' ......I have a few Bonsai's myself- Thank you for sharing your neat~o plants ! ....


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 2, 2013)

1/ Pachypodiun Rosulatum 'Gracilius'
2/ Thai Socotranum Adenium
3/ Pachypodium Rosulatum


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2013)

Okay, loving the plumie pics. How do you do the bonsai? I had asked the same question at the flower nursery that sells bonsai, they weren't much help. Can I turn the ones I have into bonsai and do they bloom?
I don't want mine to be really small, but I would like to keep them at the size they are now. Any ideas?


----------

